# In praise of Homeland



## noiseboyuk (Oct 15, 2012)

[NO SPOILERS!]

Loving series 2. Just seen ep 2 (I won't be specific about plot, but look away if you're watching it and not caught up). There was a big tense setpiece in this episode - entirely without music. Every other drama on TV would have plastered it with fast percussion and tension stuff. The near-silence, of course, really heightened the tension.

Full marks to the composers and music supervisors on this series - it's always really elegantly done, devoid of cliche, never in your face but just building the atmosphere surreptitiously. Oh, and full marks to the cast, writers, directors, editors and pretty much everyone else.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the show and Sen Callery writes dramatic underscore as well as anyone on TV.


----------



## sherief83 (Oct 15, 2012)

Really love the show and can't wait for ep3! I honestly haven't noticed the score at all. I'll have to pay attention next time. love the opening jazz cue though.


----------



## mark812 (Oct 15, 2012)

Really good series (but it's not Breaking Bad ), reminds me of The Wire in a way.


----------



## Tatu (Oct 15, 2012)

Homeland is probably the best thing I've seen on tv since.. ages. Not only has it excellent actors throughout (Danes, Lewis and Patinkin who'd deserve an award for his role..), but also a great, itching plot. Loving it.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 15, 2012)

sherief83 @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Really love the show and can't wait for ep3! I honestly haven't noticed the score at all. I'll have to pay attention next time. love the opening jazz cue though.



I can relate to not noticing - I usually don't either, and in this case its very much a compliment. I've seen a few dramas lately where the score has been horribly intrusive. In particular, my Chase Scene Radar has become finely tuned. I really loved James Newton Howard's Hunger Games score and thought it served the film really well... until there was a dumb chase scene 3/4 of the way through the flick, and suddenly we had these cliched chase drums. I think it's time for a moritorium on big percussion in chase scenes (and yes I have done it too).

But this is elegantly done. Another great drama series was the Nordic sensation The Bridge - LOVED the score to that, not a cliche in sight, really interesting and yet very much supporting picture. By contrast the score to fellow-Scandanavian The Killing was much more by-the-numbers and there were plenty of musical cliches.

I do like scores which are bigger and can take centre stage sometimes, but there is a real skill to being a part of some highly superior drama like Homeland in a far more unobtrusive way, not just - say - piling on the duduk the moment there's an exterior shot of Beirut. Who knows who made the decision to not score the chase scene at all.... maybe it was scored and dropped in the dub, maybe it was conceived right from the outset as such. The composer may or may not have had any input into that decision. But clearly their collective process works brilliantly.

Incidentally, the only thing I don't like is the opening titles. But that's not just the music, I don't like the design or anything about it. There's something Student Film about it that pisses me off, and doesn't fit the tone of the rest of the series imo.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 16, 2012)

I gave up on Homeland in the first season but maybe it's gotten better? I never bought Morena Baccarin and that ginger dude as a couple.

The problem with watching Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones is it raises my standards too much. Now that they're on hiatus maybe I'll try to get back into this show.


----------



## Lex (Oct 16, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> I gave up on Homeland in the first season but maybe it's gotten better?



No, it got much worse...

alex


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 16, 2012)

Lex @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on Homeland in the first season but maybe it's gotten better?
> ...



Damn. Does Morena Baccarin's character at least ever become happy? All I remember of the show is her looking distraught/smiling but secretly distraught/ her looking out windows. Yeah that and Claire Danes wiping her crotch.


Guess I'm stuck with just watching Dexter which for the past few seasons feels dumber than a network crime show.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 16, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Lex @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> ...



Ignore Alex. She smiles loads and looks out of windows less. And, somewhat unbelievably, I haven't noticed Claire Danes wiping her crotch once.

All that said, if you don't buy the central relationship at all, it does still involve the two of them so you're stuffed there. I never had a problem with it, but looking back on the early eps, it feels generally more sure-footed now I'd say. Incidentally, their daughter has turned out to be fairly brilliant - though I think that's more because they're writing beyond "sullen-teenager-off-the-rails" now.

I watched some reasonably well rated UK drama this week for about 10 minutes. Homeland is somewhere in the region of 120,000% better.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 16, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Lex @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> ...



Strange, I vividly remember her wiping her crotch but have zero recollection of the couple having a teenage daughter.


----------



## TGV (Oct 16, 2012)

The Bridge was good, high production values, everything tasteful, even the gore, but I thought the title song was plain awful and completely inappropriate.


----------



## mark812 (Oct 16, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> The problem with watching Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones is it raises my standards too much.



Hah, that's my problem too. :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 16, 2012)

TGV @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> The Bridge was good, high production values, everything tasteful, even the gore, but I thought the title song was plain awful and completely inappropriate.



Oooh disagree there. Loved that theme - a commercial track from a few years before from a Scandanavian band, Choir of Young Believers.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2012)

I love Homeland!
It's the only dramatic show on TV for me that's must see TV.
The writing,acting & and score are all amazing.
Many people who didn't like the 1st season only watched the 1st few episodes,their loss. lol
The pace took off and Claire Danes portrayal of someone with bipolar disorder was amazing!!!
I had a relative that was bipolar and her depiction nailed it & was spine tingling and jaw dropping accurate.
By far this is the best dramatic series on TV, it has depth and subtlety you don't often see on TV, simply brilliant!
Season 2 rocks!!!


----------



## Ed (Oct 16, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> I gave up on Homeland in the first season but maybe it's gotten better? I never bought Morena Baccarin and that ginger dude as a couple.
> 
> The problem with watching Breaking Bad and Game of Thrones is it raises my standards too much. Now that they're on hiatus maybe I'll try to get back into this show.



I know what you mean.

I considered getting into The Wire, but saw the intro sequence which I hated and the intro to the pilot and a few promos and I was like ehh.. looks basically like Law and Order crossed with CSI or something. 

Is it something worth watching? I know its got great reviews, but I dunno. Does it have an unfolding story each week like Walking Dead, Breaking Bad or GofT or is it more single stand alone episodes?


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2012)

Unfolding story........


----------



## Lex (Oct 16, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I considered getting into The Wire, but saw the intro sequence which I hated and the intro to the pilot and a few promos and I was like ehh.. looks basically like Law and Order crossed with CSI or something.
> ...



Watch it! But watch all of it, it's like a 5 season movie. Season 2 and 5 are bit weaker then the rest, but still worth watching to see the whole story.

alex


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 16, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I gave up on Homeland in the first season but maybe it's gotten better? I never bought Morena Baccarin and that ginger dude as a couple.
> ...



I once tried watching the wire but fell asleep half way through the first episode. It looks so boring. The only show that makes me even sleepier to think about is Mad Men.


----------



## Ed (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm conflicting reviews from Alex and you :D

So what series would you recommend? Already watching Breaking Bad, Dexter, Walking Dead and GofT and Fringe (despite it getting really silly). Anything else you recommend?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 16, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Hmm conflicting reviews from Alex and you :D
> 
> So what series would you recommend? Already watching Breaking Bad, Dexter, Walking Dead and GofT and Fringe (despite it getting really silly). Anything else you recommend?



That's currently on TV? Hmmm there's not really anything that isn't mentioned here. My friend likes Strike Back but I refuse to watch it since he found it first.

Is there any older TV you haven't seen? I know you watched BSG, but what about Firefly, Carnivale, 24?

I'm surprised you like Walking Dead- I turned that off on its debut night before the episode was finished.


----------



## Lex (Oct 16, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Hmm conflicting reviews from Alex and you :D
> 
> So what series would you recommend? Already watching Breaking Bad, Dexter, Walking Dead and GofT and Fringe (despite it getting really silly). Anything else you recommend?



Boardwalk Empire!

alex


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 16, 2012)

Lex @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm conflicting reviews from Alex and you :D
> ...



NOO!!!! No one even watches that show anymore. Boorriinnggggg.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 16, 2012)

Ed - er, Homeland?!


----------



## Lex (Oct 16, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Lex @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> ...



2nd season was awesome!

alex


----------



## Ed (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn you guys for not having a consensus on this :D


----------



## Ed (Oct 16, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Is there any older TV you haven't seen? I know you watched BSG, but what about Firefly, Carnivale, 24?



I saw 24's first season, but then it wasnt on TV so missed loads of seasons and then gave up and lost the desire to find them online. 

I did blow through Firefly and then Serenity in a few days though, that was fun. Interesting to see where BSG got many ideas from, I even noticed some MB Gordy rhythms in a couple of places that he must have used again in BSG.

Not heard of Carnivale. Whats that like? Does it have a good series end, or is not not finished yet?



> I'm surprised you like Walking Dead- I turned that off on its debut night before the episode was finished.



Yea I like it, main reason I started watching was because of Bear McCreary but I got into it. If you dont care about the main story between the characters though I can imagine it being difficult. What I loved about Season 3's opening episode recently is the clear use of real special FX, reminded me of old school gore.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 16, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any older TV you haven't seen? I know you watched BSG, but what about Firefly, Carnivale, 24?
> ...



Well you should try to get into 24 again. If you end up liking it just think of how many episodes you have to explore. 24 x 8 = lots to watch.

Carnivale unfortunately got cancelled after 2 seasons since it cost too much to make. So it sort of has an ending(which was awesome) but it wasn't finished. They originally planned for it to have 6 seasons I think. It also has great music by Jeff Beal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T20PLsUZsZA

Carnivale is also a Ronald D. Moore show! 

Offtopic sorta but speaking of real gore: http://filmdrunk.uproxx.com/2012/10/boo ... ody-blurry

apparently no CG.


----------



## Tatu (Oct 16, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> What I loved about Season 3's opening episode recently is the clear use of real special FX, reminded me of old school gore.



Yeah, chopping heads always looks better with live-extras :o


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 17, 2012)

Bear in mind that both Boardwalk Empire and Homeland, two of my favorites, are not for the easily bored. They actually require you to stop, think, and wonder rather than just react.

I really wanted to like Game Of Thrones s I can see that it is well done, but it is just not a genre that interests me.


----------



## mark812 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> Hmm conflicting reviews from Alex and you :D
> 
> So what series would you recommend? Already watching Breaking Bad, Dexter, Walking Dead and GofT and Fringe (despite it getting really silly). Anything else you recommend?



GCB. :lol: 

Fringe..It started so well and it ended up being awful, unwatchable show..such a shame.

I love Supernatural, tho.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 17, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> Bear in mind that both Boardwalk Empire and Homeland, two of my favorites, are not for the easily bored. They actually require you to stop, think, and wonder rather than just react.



Yeah unlike that brainless Breaking Bad which is basically the Transformers of dramatic television.

Homeland and Boardwalk Empire did make me stop, think, and wonder.... why am I still watching this?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 17, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Bear in mind that both Boardwalk Empire and Homeland, two of my favorites, are not for the easily bored. They actually require you to stop, think, and wonder rather than just react.
> ...



Well, long ago I think we established that we have very different taste 

I have not yet seen Breaking Bad but 20 minutes of Transformers was enough for me to say, "Ok, got it"


----------



## Ed (Oct 17, 2012)

mark812 @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> Fringe..It started so well and it ended up being awful, unwatchable show..such a shame.



There was a point in maybe the middle of season 2 or maybe early season 3 where I thought it was turning into something pretty cool. Then they rebooted the timeline which basically invalidated everything before that, then they changed it up again finishing the entire storyline from previous seasons and now they are starting something totally new this season with apparently no connection at all to the previous storyline whatsoever! Ugh, at least with Lost you could kid yourself they might have some idea what they are doing up until the last episode when the big reveal was "it was all magic folks, none of it meant anything!", but with Fringe I can almost feel the writers shrugging their shoulders lol. But I still watch it anyway, Ive come this far, I'll stick with it until the end. I already assume it will be silly and disappointing, only question in my mind is how much.

Some of the "science" is pretty amusingly terrible as well, like one that sticks in my mind was last season where they had a video recording but they wanted to see the "Observer" which we are told was there for a brief moment in time so wasnt picked, so they do some film-science and now you can see the guy... except the camera in question only records so many frames per second! So how did they add in the frames that was never captured?? No explanation. That bothered me, just swiftly moved on. lol You'd think being film guys they'd have realised how silly that was, but the plot requires so it doesnt matter how silly it is!

I will say one thing, I like the "Observers" way more than the similar characters in that horrible "Adjustment Bureau" Matt Damon movie. Man that was stupid.


----------



## lee (Oct 17, 2012)

Fringe season 1 was great. Kind of like haven too and the fact that the episodes are semi-stand alone.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 21, 2012)

+1 on Homeland. Excellent.

The Wire is the best and most thoughtful TV I've ever watched. All of it. Politics, race, urban decay, cops, corruption, unions, education-just awesome.


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 22, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Sun Oct 21 said:


> The Wire is the best and most thoughtful TV I've ever watched. All of it. Politics, race, urban decay, cops, corruption, unions, education-just awesome.



yes the wire is top class tv. one of the best to come out for a long time. very thoughtful tv making.


----------



## spectrum (Oct 22, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Oct 15 said:


> Love the show and Sean Callery writes dramatic underscore as well as anyone on TV.


Agreed! Sean is doing some fantastic work with Omnisphere in the show....he's one of the best!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 23, 2012)

Well - actually the 2nd half of Season 2 really went off the boil for me, until the finale. The series seemed to change, to me sillier and more conventional in its drama. Even the score seemed to become more obvious... and I started this thread partly because it ISN'T usually obvious.

Fortunately it did end on a high.


----------



## SergeD (Dec 24, 2012)

Homeland is one of the best series I ever seen.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah I resent paying so much money when most of the time there's not a single thing worth watching on any one of the 15,000 channels.

But there are still some really good shows. Homeland is one of them. Newsroom, Shameless, House of Lies...


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 24, 2012)

LOVE Homeland - Breaking Bad may be my favorite show ever - not sure how anything will ever top that for me.

Ryan


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 24, 2012)

I really need to look into this Homeland business now that I'm in a temporary Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones and Walking Dead void.

The Wire is the absolute best television show ever made. Season 4 is a heartbreaking masterpiece of dramatic storytelling. There are so many compelling narratives and complex characters woven throughout the entire series, we're rewatching the entire series again with some friends and I'm loving it every bit as much the second time through.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 24, 2012)

Plus, there's Omar. He's the ultimate badass with a code....and he's gay. Awesome stuff.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Dec 25, 2012)

I just started Homeland a couple days ago. +1 on its awesomeness


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 25, 2012)

Love the 1st season, but season 2, for me at least, it...


----------

